# I want to give blood



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

I want to give blood and have gone through the questions and come across this one:

been treated for infertility with either human gonadotrophin of pituitary origin or Metrodin HP®?

I have had menopur, buserelin and obviously the hcg trigger shot. Is any of these this? 

Thanks

Nat xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No the drugs you have had don't fall into those categories, you should be fine to still give blood.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nat,
Apologies but I've got mixed up with the products. I thought Menopur was synthetic but it isn't. Menopur is one of the products extracted from urine. It would exclude you from giving blood in the future. Speak with blood donor center to confirm conditions with them. 
Really sorry for any confusion caused. 
Maz x


----------

